

Carbon dioxide converted to electricity - rmason
http://asia.cnet.com/carbon-dioxide-converted-to-electricity-62221877.htm?Src=fb

======
rmason
Admittedly the article is a bit light on specifics. Here's a little more
information:

[http://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/201...](http://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/2013/july/harvesting-
electricity-from-the-greenhouse-gas-carbon-dioxide.html)

